# Adding optical output to a headunit?



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay, I've read an article on here about how to add an optical output to a headunit

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...articles/4043-how-add-digital-outs-hu-$6.html

Seeing how the thread was 4 years old, I didn't want to drag up a dead thread. Has anybody really had any experience doing this though? I'm kinda wanting to add an optical output to my Eclipse CD changer, if it's possible. I'm running an Eclipse 39011 DSP, and at first I thought my changer sent digital signal to it, but now I know it sends out analog signal from the changer to the processor. 
I really don't like the idea of the signal from the changer first being read as digital, converted with the changer's 1 bit digital->analog converter, then going to the headunit, possibly through a 1 bit analog digital converter, then out through a 1 bit digital analog converter (or it might stay analog the whole time, I'm not entirely positive), but then going to my signal processor, in through the 24 bit analog to digital converter, getting processed, then put out through the 24 bit digital to analog converter. That's way too many conversions. 
If adding a digital output to my changer is reasonably doable, I'd like to do so so I'm only using the single 24 bit digital analog converter in my signal processor. So does anyone know how well this works?

Thanks!


----------

